# Wire Spool Chicken House



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, so these are pigeons, not Chickens, but perhaps the same idea would work...

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/132323/got-empty-wire-spools-heres-an-idea/10#post_1608859


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

That's pretty cool. I would be interested to find out if you could modify it for maybe ducks to stay in at night.


----------



## kev (Oct 9, 2008)

Seems like a good idea, but I have questions about hygiene for the birds. 

What kind of health effects will it have on the bird living in the bottom section?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

kev said:


> Seems like a good idea, but I have questions about hygiene for the birds.
> 
> What kind of health effects will it have on the bird living in the bottom section?


yeah, it looks pretty nice when it's new, after a month? :dunno: :lolsmash:

it's not intended for 24/7 use though, correct? just for resting?


----------



## kev (Oct 9, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> yeah, it looks pretty nice when it's new, after a month? :dunno: :lolsmash:


My concern is the crap getting between the boards and acting as a breeding place for disease.

If the spools were not stacked on top of each other, and if the waste material could fall through the floor, I think the design would be better.


----------

